# Ragdoll Cats



## CapnKennedy

I know cats and rats aren't an awesome mix but I've not ever had a problem with it. ANYWAY, anyone else have a Ragdoll cat? They're pretty cool, my mom has two, Frankie and Cricket. 














Cricket (left) and Frankie (right) Well the right pick is of me, Frankie and Lucky all together.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

I wish I could have a ragdoll. They are my ultimate favorite cat breed and my dream cat... The closest I've ever come to a ragdoll was my precious Mallory who had the personality of a ragdoll, but she didn't have any ragdoll in her that I know of. I miss her so much. She was such an amazing cat.

Here's a picture of Mallory (center) with her mother, Lilly (brown and ginger patch tabby) and her brother, Fireheart (medium hair ginger tabby).









Sadly I'll probably never be able to get a ragdoll since they're so expensive... I don't really have the money to pay over $1000 for kitten. :/ 

I did have the opportunity to get a 3 year old female ragdoll off of craigslist for $50, but my brother wouldn't let me get her. He said "as long as you have the rodents I don't want you to have a cat." =.='


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

My brother and his wife have a ragdoll.


----------



## CapnKennedy

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> I wish I could have a ragdoll. They are my ultimate favorite cat breed and my dream cat... The closest I've ever come to a ragdoll was my precious Mallory who had the personality of a ragdoll, but she didn't have any ragdoll in her that I know of. I miss her so much. She was such an amazing cat.
> 
> Here's a picture of Mallory (center) with her mother, Lilly (brown and ginger patch tabby) and her brother, Fireheart (medium hair ginger tabby).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I'll probably never be able to get a ragdoll since they're so expensive... I don't really have the money to pay over $1000 for kitten. :/
> 
> I did have the opportunity to get a 3 year old female ragdoll off of craigslist for $50, but my brother wouldn't let me get her. He said "as long as you have the rodents I don't want you to have a cat." =.='


We got ours for $600 up in Chicago (its pricey for a cat but I'm not paying for them so I guess my say doesn't matter too much) but you have a lovely group of kitties there. Is Fireheart's name come from the Warriors series? XD If so that's awesome.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

Yep! I'm a huge fan of Warriors lol You can never be too old for that series if you're an animal lover.


----------



## CapnKennedy

I love Warriors! I have all the books except a few from Omen of the Stars. XD Its a series that you really can't bee too old for!


----------

